# What do you think about this mozart's box?



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

30 CD 
http://www.ibs.it/pdf/7934762.pdf

Amazon Link


> http://www.amazon.it/Mozart-Scoprire-Mozart-I-Capolavori-Scoprire-Mozart/dp/B005ZULMJI


Price: 43 €
58,77 $
35,65 £

The quality of the cds and of the performers is good or it's a bidon? 

PS: Sorry for my english i'm an italian student.


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

It looks a bit like a sample box to me.

There is a lot of works by Mozart and to try to sample his works in 30 CD's is quite a compression!

I would prefer to use EUR43 and buy a smaller selection of works which you would like to try listening to.

For example

A couple of symphomies

An Opera

A couple of concertos

etcetera

You choose. It is surprising how many good recordings you could buy with EUR43!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Clayton said:


> For example
> 
> A couple of symphomies
> 
> ...


The big "cetera" would be the sacred music (requiem, c minor mass). Some chamber music would not go amiss either.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

For a bit more money, there is a 50 CD box available from EMI, but read the reviews first and then have a look at the track listings before you buy (for example on Amazon) - you may find its slower but more satisfying to buy CDs you want by artists that you want


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The musicians are mostly top-notch, the recordings decades old, several decades some of them. Much depends on the transfers, and possibly on the condition of the tapes.

The price looks steep to me, but I don't know the tax situation in Italy.


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for your answers!



Headphone Hermit said:


> For a bit more money, there is a 50 CD box available from EMI, but read the reviews first and then have a look at the track listings before you buy (for example on Amazon) - you may find its slower but more satisfying to buy CDs you want by artists that you want
> 
> View attachment 32435


Ok! I find it :



> http://www.amazon.it/Mozart-50cd-Bo...=1389559799&sr=8-2&keywords=emi+mozart+50+cds


But i think that it is too big for my available time. But it's good...



Ukko said:


> The musicians are mostly top-notch, the recordings decades old, several decades some of them. Much depends on the transfers, and possibly on the condition of the tapes.
> 
> The price looks steep to me, but I don't know the tax situation in Italy.


The tax is included in the first price (22% O.O corrupt politicians)

Mozart [50cd Box Set] *EUR 46,28* 
Mozart-Scoprire Mozart-I Capolavori *43,06*

3 EUR with a difference of 20 CDS 

....The last questions:

There are any better boxes of mozart in the market now? Which is the best for know is fantastic music? 
I need some advices...


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

up
up
up
up
up
up
up


----------



## DoFlamingo (Jan 12, 2014)

up
up
up
up
up
up
up


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For double the amount you get the Brilliant Classics box with in general good reviews, including all Mozart works on 171 CD's....

Link.

I cannot say anything about it myself - I tend not to buy big boxes but isolated CD's.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've gotten burned in the past buying comprehensive boxes. You get some good performances, but others, as they say, not so good!

Better to buy individual recommended performances. Subscribe to a publication like "Fanfare" and buy what the critics recommend. 

It's more expensive this way, but the quality of performances will be better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

I wouldn't go with a box set. That is just me. If you really get into classical music, or even just Mozart, then at some point you are going to want the best recordings - at least to your ear. Unless you absolutely have to have an immediate large collection, I would collect piece by piece. Select a work, find one with good reviews (or even ask around here), and try that out. It will then build on itself. For Mozart, I started with his piano concertos and branched out from there. The recording that I started out with was Brendel's recordings on Philips. They are no longer my favorites for those works, but they definitely excited me at the time.

Take the time to explore - if you are thirsty, you wouldn't go put your mouth to a fire hydrant, you would go get yourself a glass of water. Approach classical music in the same way.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The box in the original post looks pretty mediocre to me. I'd suggest the EMI box or the Brilliant Classics. Heck, just get the box of Piano Concertos by Perahia or Bohm's symphonies to start with.


----------

